# Omega F300hz ?



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

What's the right price for an Omega f300Hz steel ?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pg tips said:


> What's the right price for an Omega f300Hz steel ?


Is it working? Is the dial/hands/crystal in good shape? What style is it? Original signed bracelet?

For a good one, I'd pay between Â£100 and Â£150....they're not really that rare....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yep looks all original running and serviced but the seller wants Â£275, I thought is was rather steep, thanks Paul. I think I'll pass.


----------

